
Ask HN: How much should I charge per hour as Developer? - user7878
Below technology stack with 3 years of working experience(In order of expertise).<p>.Net MVC, AngularJs, ASP.Net, CSS, HTML, SQL<p>I am above average developer in the teams I have worked.
======
